
Questions for the WHO team in China investigating pandemic origins - bookofjoe
https://sciencespeaksblog.org/2020/06/30/covid-19-covid-eight-questions-for-the-who-team-going-to-china-next-week-to-investigate-pandemic-origins/
======
iammru
The whole WHO hypothesis/framing is based on the assumption that this virus
originated from the wet market via animal to human transmission. Not a single
question that assumes it was lab generated. Not arguing that it was but many
(including many DNA scientists) are indeed speculating. Unless this is a
comprehensive study, I doubt that many will find their investigation credible.

